# My Most Recent Intake- A Cruelty Case :-(



## RexRabbit (Aug 2, 2007)

This is Bobbie (Roberta) My friend Theorescued her and 14 other Rabbitsfrom a Rabbit Farm wherethey had been kept in an 18 inch square cageThe cages were stacked on top of each other and as Bobbie was on the bottom level all the wee and poo from above fell on her day and nightShe had no hay and in her cage with her were here 5 five day old kitsBobbie had severe Pasteurellosis causing both lower and upper respiratory tract infection and conjunctivitisShe also had symptoms of active ECHer feet were all ulcerated from the wire cage base and filthBasically Bobbie was dyingWhat we did not know at first was that she was also pregnant AGAIN 

















Bobbie managed to continue feeding her kits, whom I call 'The Boblets', but had to be started on Penicillin Injections, Fenbendazole, and Metacam to try to keep her alive and treat her Pasteurella and EC.
















It soon became apparent that Bobbie was pregnant again and she was so weak she could not stand upShe would cough and splutter and gasp for air My Vet advised me to wean The Boblets from her, even though they were only 4 weeks old. They were eating well and I supplemented them with Goats Milk and probiotics. My Vet said Bobbie was too sick to have a C-Section and that she may well die giving Birth to her next litter My Vet said Bobbie's only chance of survival IF she got through the birthing was to immediately remove the newborns Me and my Vet discussed this at length as its such a major decision. In the end we agreed that Bobbie's life had to be put first so the newborns would be removed and I would attempt to hand rear them. We knew this was very unlikely to be successful but the alternatives were to leave them with Bobbie and lose them AND her or euthanise the newborns straight away We felt giving them a chance, albeit a small one, was the best option . Bobbie had 8 more kits. Three were stillbornI attempted to hand rear three and my friend Janice took two. Sadly we were not successfulI called the newborns 'The Bobleteenies' The one who lived the longest ( 7 days) I became very attatched to. I called him 'Cal' and my heart broke when he died






Some people told me I was a 'baby Rabbit killer' for taking the newborns from Bobbie. But I acted on Vets advice. Bobbie had no milk and was dying herself. She could not stand up, let alone feed a litter of kitsI got a lot of hate mail, it was horrible 

Shortly after giving Birth Bobbie took a turn for the worse She developed Penicillin induced enteritisFor several days we thought we would lose herBut thanks to all the treatment my Vet advised, which included Questran, High doses of Vitamin C, Sub-cutaneous fluids, analgesia, probiotics and syringe feeds Bobbie survived!!

She still had some nasal discharge from her infection so my Vet advised administering antibiotic drops into Bobbies nostrils. We could not risk systemic antibiotics again. I am thrilled to say that Bobbie's Respiratory Tract symptoms have now resolved Infact she was well enough to have her first Myxomatosis Vaccination a couple of weeks ago. The Boblets (now called Little Bill, John-Boy, Bree, Peggy-Sue and Nellie) are doing OK, although three of them did develop symptoms of Pasteurella. It was obvious that some would given how sick their Mum Bobbie had been.











Bobbie is slowly gaining weight and has become a fun loving affectionate Bunny 
















Janex


----------



## Spring (Aug 2, 2007)

Oh Jane, I have so much admiration and respect for you. 

What a horrible situation for any rabbit to be in. It makes me angry and upset thinking of her past situation and how cruel and cold hearted her past owner, if you could them that must have been. I'm so glad she's with you now. Those pictures of her when you got her are heart wrenching.. the suffering and pain must have been imaginable for her.

I'm so glad that she and her kits are doing ok. I totally agree with taking the kits away when she could obviously not care for them herself because she was so ill.. what kind of sick people would write hate male to that! You saved her life, and if you had kept her with her babies, not only would they have passed she would be gone to.. 

I am so glad to see pictures of her and the little boblets getting healthy and happy! That must be such a huge reward to you!

You are so wonderful for the love and care you provide to abused rabbits, something I am not strong enough to do. You are my new hero . I'd love to give you a huge thanks and huge one day! You are awesome!

:hug1


----------



## jyrenze (Aug 2, 2007)

What a touching story....Bobbie is so lovely now and her kids are beautiful too. Good thing you rescued her from the horrible farm. Those places that breed for profit and neglect the basic needs of bunnies really should be stopped.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jane, you are one of the most caring, devoted people I know who would do anything to save one of your buns. Don't worry about the stupid people who like to start arguments, you had a hard choice to make but from making it you have saved Bobbie and the Boblets.Those pictures at the end are so heart warming, I'm so happy all the buns are happy and healthy now.

You are seriously amazing Jane, I don't know how you do it. Big hugs.:hug2:


----------



## Flashy (Aug 2, 2007)

Wow, you were an angel sent to those poor bunnies.

You have done a terrific job with all of them, and you can know that you did all the right things 

Only ignorant idiots would send you hate mail, so just ignore that. You know, as do we, that you did the right thing. 

That vet is top notch, so well done to him too.

What a terrific story.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Aug 2, 2007)

I'm so glad you were there for her and the little ones. What gorgeous photos and a wonderful story of hope. Thank you for sharing. 

I just love the shot of the little ones all stretched out and relaxed.


----------



## aurora369 (Aug 2, 2007)

What a heart breaking storey with such a happy ending! I am so glad to hear that Bobbie and the Boblets (love that name) are all doing well now.

I've moved this thread to the Bunny Blogs section so you can continue their storey and update with many more adorable pictures! 

Bless you for doing what you did to get give mom and her babies the best chance possible. I realize how hard it must have been to take the second litter away from her, but you ended up saving her life and giving her babies a bit of hope. Hand feeding is extremely hard, and who knows if they would even have survived being fed by mom. Mom was so sick while pregnant, I doubt they received all the proper nutrients from mom while in the uterus to survive very long once born.

I would love to see more pictures!!

--Dawn


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

That's a sad and wonderful story. I *CAN NOT *beleive people sent you hate mail!!!! Those jerks!! Arrrgg it p**** me off to read that bit!! :bangheadSorry. I'm sooooo glad Bobbie lived and that 1st litter lived. 

I had to do that exact same thingyou did to the 2nd litterto a baby mouse I found in our basement. I know how it feels. We saddly lost the mouse too. And the day after the mouse died we lost our Bud (4yr old male Rex) to pasteralla. :tears2:

The baby buns are just adorible. You desver to win an award for all that you did for them.:blueribbon:

Your an angle.:nurse:

-TK


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Aug 2, 2007)

I dont know how many more kind words I can say, but I admire you so much! :hug2:

Its stories like these that make me realize there is still hope in the world of animal abuse.

Thank you so much! It was so wonderful of you to do that :cry2

Bobbie is so pretty, and her babies are just adorable!


----------



## RexRabbit (Aug 2, 2007)

Thank you all for your replies 

I will not forget the Bobleteenies we lost They are burried in my garden and I have marked their little grave with flowers






Their lives were short, just a few days, but they were loved 100%. 

Janex


----------



## Haley (Aug 2, 2007)

Jane, you are such a beautiful person it brings tears to my eyes. I hope you dont let other people get you down, what you do is just amazing. You did what you had to do for her, and those kits would not have made it if she had died from trying to nurse them when she was so incredibly sick herself.

Both Bobbie and her babies are just precious. They are truly lucky that you found them and gave them second chance at life.

This picture is pricless (it should be on a calendar) :






If I could hug you I would. Youre just such an inspiration.

And Im so glad to see you around. I was thinking of you the other day. I would love to see some updated pics of all your furkids if you have a chance.


----------



## Bunnys_rule63 (Aug 2, 2007)

Aww Jane, that is so beautiful. Rest in peace little ones, your time here wasn't long but it was filled with love and care from your human mummy.:hug2::rip:


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

*RexRabbit wrote: *


> Thank you all for your replies
> 
> I will not forget the Bobleteenies we lost They are burried in my garden and I have marked their little grave with flowers
> 
> ...



*snif* That's so sad. I almost cried when I read this. :bigtears:

That's what we did over Buds grave too. Next year I want to planet some parsley over it, that was his favorit treat.

-TK


----------



## TK Bunnies (Aug 2, 2007)

Binky free Bobleteenies. :rip:


----------



## Michaela (Aug 2, 2007)

Jane you are so amazing!! I followed Bobbie's story on the other forum, (REWs are really special to me so I was praying so so hard for her to make it through.)

Binky free Bobleteenies :rainbow:You did the best you could for them, it was totally out of the question for Bobbie to nurse them, I think she'd been through quite enough already! Don't let anyone tell you otherwise. :hug2:

The Boblets are sooo cute, lots of little Pebbles!! (Pebble is my REW << hehe)


----------



## polly (Aug 2, 2007)

What a sad story with a wonderful ending. How horrible that all the wee and poo was falling on her.:X

I can't see you had any other choice and beleive me i know how hard it is to do all you can and loose the babies, many other people wouldn't have done half of what you did to help her. Unless they have been in that situation they have no right to judge, stuff them YOU did the hard work and what an amazing job you did be really proud of yourself


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2007)

It is a truly wonderful story, thanks for sharing it. I'm glad everyone is good. I think it would be a great idea to share pics of them to keep us updated. I really think they are the cutest things, so is mom, just adorable. I'll look forward to reading this thread. Good Luck with them! Thank you for helping them all, you're an angel.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 2, 2007)

This pic just makes my day! 

Jane, you have done so much for rabbits and you have done a fabulous job with Bobbie and her babies. I have never understood why some people criticize you. I think they just haven't had the experience to know any better. I think it's fabulous that you managed to save all the Boblets and Bobbie. It's sad about the Bobbleteenies, but with Bobbie being so sick while she was carrying them they never had a good chance. Even if you had left them with Bobbie they probably would not have survived, assuming Bobbie managed to nurse them at all. And like Dawn said, hand-feeding baby rabbits is very hard, even when they are healthy to begin with.

It's too bad all those white fluffy buns are on the wrong side of the ocean! *sigh* Any leads on forever homes yet? I know they're not ready to go yet as they're still sick and too young for neutering, but If I was there I'd already have dibs on a baby or two.
*
RexRabbit wrote:*


> Janex


----------



## buck rogers (Aug 2, 2007)

Bless your hart, you saved those bunnies lives and I'm sure thye love you so much.
To the people who wrote you hate mail, maybe they should redirect that anger towards the person who put these bunnies in that situation, you did everything you could and more. 
Best luck guys.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Aug 2, 2007)

I can't get over how cute this one is! I was looking at this at work today and let out a "aaawwwwwwww" and my coworker asked what? I said come look at this pic. Those cute little heads and ears, Aawww


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 3, 2007)

Jane they look so perfect. You are amazing for what you didfor them.


----------



## ec (Aug 5, 2007)

That photo of Bobbie hopping/playing is so beautiful! Thank you so much for everything you've done for her, and for her little ones, all of them. And bravo to your vet, too!

Please do post more photos of all of them! It's wonderful to see that someone is willing to go the extra mile for these sweet creatures. My hat is off to you!


----------

